# Got a percussion rifle!



## Bkeepr (Feb 7, 2017)

I bought a Traditions Frontier Scout rifle at a gun shop.  It is a .45 and uses percussion caps.  I think it is a shorter gun for kids and short people; the LOP is perfect for me.

Boy is it fun!  My very first shot I centered a target about the size of a coke can bottom at 30 yards!  But then I couldn't hit the target any more.  Figured out that the little screw holding the front sight in place had come loose.  I am shooting lead balls out of it right now but eventually want to go to cylindrical bullets and shoot a deer with it.

I already have a modern, in line muzzleloader but this thing is more FUN!

Now I will have to design a powderhorn and powdermeasure and all the other doo-dads!


----------



## aabradley82 (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't underestimate the killing power of a roundball. It'll make two holes in a deer just fine. Traditional muzzleloaders are more fun aren't they. And you still have time to get in the woods with it. Squirrels are plentiful and it'll work great on hogs too.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 7, 2017)

When sighting in . and target shooting, you will get better accuracy to clean (brush/swab) between shots...Powder residue builds up between shots and make loading harder and decreases accuracy...
Experiment with patch thickness to get "tight" ball patch fit when loading for best accuracy....


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 7, 2017)

Depending on the rate of twist you may or may not be able to shoot conical out of it. Patched round balls kill deer just fine.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 7, 2017)

Ilike the .010 patches with lube on them.  Swabbing between shots is a must!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2017)

Welcome to the addiction! And yes, a roundball out of that rifle will put a deer down just fine. Does it have the rate of twist stamped on the barrel?


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 10, 2017)

I couldn't find anything on the barrel and it didn't come with an owner's manual.  I will try to research on line.  I'm shooting lead balls with 50 grains (volumetric) of gun powder.  If I can kill a deer with a ball ill just stick to that.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 10, 2017)

The rifle came with the original box.  It sure is a fun little gun.


----------



## Roadking65 (Feb 17, 2017)

your barrel might be a 1:66 in twist. Patched round balls will drive tacks for you. You can experiment with different bullets of course. I would up the powder load to between 70-100 grains for killing deer.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info everyone.  I bought a Lyman Black Powder Handbook and Loading Manual.  An interesting read.  My barrel is 26 inches long.  It is a short, light weight little gun.  I shot it some more yesterday and I am really enjoying it. 
Right now I'm using a zip-lock possibles baggie.  Lol.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

A sensible and useful addiction............................enjoy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

I was thinking about a .36 but read some bad reviews...........


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 20, 2017)

The rod on the gun uses 8 32 accessories.  I bought a heavy duty aluminum range rod and it uses 10 32 threaded accessories.  So now when I go hunting I will need to keep one batch of doo dads and accessories with me in my ziplock possibles baggie and another batch with me in another ziplock possibles baggie when I am shooting at the range.   That aluminum rod is great for cleaning!

How do people carry their weapons when hunting?  Do you use a leather or canvas sheath or tie some kind of carry strap on it?  Do you stand hunt or still hunt, and if you still hunt do you have it half cocked with a percussion cap on or what?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 20, 2017)

Bkeepr said:


> The rod on the gun uses 8 32 accessories.  I bought a heavy duty aluminum range rod and it uses 10 32 threaded accessories.  So now when I go hunting I will need to keep one batch of doo dads and accessories with me in my ziplock possibles baggie and another batch with me in another ziplock possibles baggie when I am shooting at the range.   That aluminum rod is great for cleaning!
> 
> How do people carry their weapons when hunting?  Do you use a leather or canvas sheath or tie some kind of carry strap on it?  Do you stand hunt or still hunt, and if you still hunt do you have it half cocked with a percussion cap on or what?



When I'm hunting, I just carry it. I stand hunt and still hunt both. Yep, I keep it on half-cock with a cap on the nipple at all times, except when I'm climbing up or down a tree.


----------



## Roadking65 (Feb 21, 2017)

From my experience if you have a set trigger a deer will hear it click. From now on sop for me is to go ahead and pull it and just be extra careful. I do all my hunting in stands or from the ground sitting still.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2017)

Roadking65 said:


> From my experience if you have a set trigger a deer will hear it click. From now on sop for me is to go ahead and pull it and just be extra careful. I do all my hunting in stands or from the ground sitting still.



After shooting so many deer with muzzleloaders over the last four decades that I have no idea how many, both from the ground and trees, I have never once had a deer spook from pulling the set trigger that I can remember, even with them right under me.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 21, 2017)

With practice you can learn to pull the hammer from half to full cock with out a sound.  On my old Traditions sidelock from half cock, I start to pull the hammer back; once the pressure if off the half cock notch, I pull the trigger back and hold it to the rear while bringing the hammer all the way back, then let go of the trigger and ease the hammer forward into the full cock notch.

This may not be considered a safe practice but in the woods with the rifle pointed in a safe direction it works for me.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> After shooting so many deer with muzzleloaders over the last four decades that I have no idea how many, both from the ground and trees, I have never once had a deer spook from pulling the set trigger that I can remember, even with them right under me.



Me either.
 Even had a cap misfire on the first try and the deer paid no attention, he was only about 30 yards away. Lucky it went off on the second try.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 23, 2017)

I found on my Hawkins rifle if you pull the hammer back and hold it and then set the trigger and then slowly ease the hammer back until until it engages the seer it won't make any noise in setting the trigger try it some time it works for me also don't for get to get you a possible bag to put all the things you need in the field, I made this one for my best friend for Christmas and put a place for a speed loader, nipple wrench and even his cell phone for emergency's


----------



## transfixer (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got an old hawken style 50 cal I've had for years, killed a few deer with it, most of the guys I hunt with have all got modern in-line muzzleloaders now,  I'm still hunting with the old fashioned one, leather possibles bag and steer horn powder flask, ( always like Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett when I was a kid )  I'm still using real black powder, even though I understand pyrodex is more efficient, I kinda like sticking to the old ways ! 

    I don't think you'll regret picking that throwback up,  enjoy !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I've got an old hawken style 50 cal I've had for years, killed a few deer with it, most of the guys I hunt with have all got modern in-line muzzleloaders now,  I'm still hunting with the old fashioned one, leather possibles bag and steer horn powder flask, ( always like Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett when I was a kid )  I'm still using real black powder, even though I understand pyrodex is more efficient, I kinda like sticking to the old ways !
> 
> I don't think you'll regret picking that throwback up,  enjoy !



Actually, I have found real black powder to be much, much more efficient than Pyrodex. There is no comparison. I think almost everyone who has shot both would agree with me. Pyrodex won't even go off in a flintlock most of the time.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 28, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, I have found real black powder to be much, much more efficient than Pyrodex. There is no comparison. I think almost everyone who has shot both would agree with me. Pyrodex won't even go off in a flintlock most of the time.



I have to admit I've never tried Pyrodex, or any of the others, never wanted to,  just going on what I've heard or been told by others, but you know how that goes,,,  2f and 3f blackpowder is hard to find sometimes,  I've got a small sheriff's model 36cal cap and ball I like to shoot every now and then, I just always figured if I was going to shoot a traditional firearm, I should use what it was meant to use !


----------



## snuffy (Feb 28, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I have to admit I've never tried Pyrodex, or any of the others, never wanted to,  just going on what I've heard or been told by others, but you know how that goes,,,  2f and 3f blackpowder is hard to find sometimes,  I've got a small sheriff's model 36cal cap and ball I like to shoot every now and then, I just always figured if I was going to shoot a traditional firearm, I should use what it was meant to use !



I agree with NCHILLBILLY 100%

But if you want to try Pyrodex of several of the other substitutes I will be happy to give you some. I will never us it as long as I can get the real stuff.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 6, 2017)

I've got a CVA Wolf youth model.  I just bought the breech plug for it so I can use Blackhorn 209 or Black MZ.  I have both of those so I can decide which works best for me.

I am using black powder for my Traditions percussion rifle.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 14, 2017)

I have 2f and 3f powder.


----------

